# Baby Hairless Mice



## animal.lover (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all just wanted to show you all my baby hairless mice , they've only just opened there eyes.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to say I like my pets fluffy, I do see their appeal tho


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

there kinda cute in there own funny way. bless . x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are just so tiny,  and as said they are kinda cute,lol,,


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Aww i want one.  They are imensly cute.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry, but I don't think it's right to breed them.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Gorgeous ! - congrats


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2010)

omg so tiny and cute


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

hmmmm not my kinda thong, prefere fluffy! but they are kinda cute in their own lil way!


----------



## froglover (Dec 8, 2010)

I love them  I am looking for some in Bournemouth,with not much luck


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG they look like Mimi when she was 3 weeks old.. I thought it was a pic of her.. LOL

Very cute I must say ...

What do they look like when they get older.. can we have some pics of mum please.. 

Also were these developed for the same reason as hairless rats?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> sorry, but I don't think it's right to breed them.


same here.
I think breeding should be done to improve health and temperament, I don't understand the purpose of breeding a hairless animal which feels the cold and has very sensitive skin 

But congrats on having a successful litter.


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

cool, they are going to have a fair bit of hair on.

do you have pictures of the parents out of intrest?

i breed naked mice. but got no colored ones to introduce so all come out BEW or REW

my female has no hair not even a whiska and my male as a small bit of hair on his legs. all but 2 of the babies where just like the mum. i love hairless animals think they are great!


----------

